# Any Xbox Live Stoners???



## dirtyred84 (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking for friends to talk shyt an enjoy games on *Xbox Live* with who have the same vision on americas favorite plant as me..... lemmme knooo..... the games are so much better when your buzzed..  we can give each other advice about shyt on here as well... just a thought, didnt see a forum or post on here yet for that. My current gamertag is *Ltownred84* hope to hear from my fellow stoners on some MW3 or Madden 13 or sum...Post your gamertags below...... Toke up..


----------



## laced23z (Sep 15, 2012)

If you played GOW3 or halo reach can't stand that call of duty shyt


----------



## dirtyred84 (Sep 15, 2012)

im getting gears of war today... wats your gamertag...


----------



## VapedGhost (Sep 15, 2012)

D1rt1e b1rd1e


----------



## laced23z (Sep 15, 2012)

My gamer tag is laced23z


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Sep 15, 2012)

Gt-leg1t1m3nt im strictly Battlefield 3.


----------



## dirtyred84 (Sep 16, 2012)

i will be adding you guys later today when i get back in..... hope to get some pointers.....and toke up wit new homies..


----------



## ChroniKz (Sep 16, 2012)

x420ChroniKz


----------



## dirtyred84 (Sep 18, 2012)

does anybody have the new madden yet.....


----------



## bcguy01 (Feb 12, 2013)

cod black ops 2


----------



## swishsweet (Feb 12, 2013)

yo theres a section of the forum dedicated to gaming called Game It Up!


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, move to "game it up" section. This is not a black briefcase issue.

Plus OP post is 5 months old. Come on people, quit browsing through old threads and reviving them.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 14, 2013)

BOps2. Zombies only *Sm0kn L0ud*, send me a message saying your from RIU

*didnt realize this was 5 months old....


----------



## essc831 (Jun 13, 2013)

Get on halo 3 and hit me up if you wanna get raped, my GT is N16xxLynchin


----------



## beardo (Jun 13, 2013)

X box is the work of the devil


----------



## Xrangex (Jun 13, 2013)

dirtyred84 said:


> Looking for friends to talk shyt an enjoy games on *Xbox Live* with who have the same vision on americas favorite plant as me..... lemmme knooo..... the games are so much better when your buzzed..  we can give each other advice about shyt on here as well... just a thought, didnt see a forum or post on here yet for that. My current gamertag is *Ltownred84* hope to hear from my fellow stoners on some MW3 or Madden 13 or sum...Post your gamertags below...... Toke up..



You sound like a cop.


----------



## ilovethegreen (Jun 21, 2013)

yeah one of em is my kid and hes quite the disappointment. moral of the story dont play video games, shoot real guns and girls will find you more attractive


----------

